# KA24E diagram NEEDED



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

KA24E wiring Diagram needed. Anyone know where to look? I've checked google, doesn't work. I guess i don't know enough stupid to search right. Anyone know where I can get one? all I need is the layout for the wires that run to the large Grey, and small brown connectors near the fuse box. Thanks is advance.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll see if I can find my FSM on my comp and send you the page with that stuff.


----------

